# Sikhism And Black Magic



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 24, 2009)

I sincerely wonder if sikhism has anything to do things of superstitions like black magic or Jadu Tuna. Recently a girl, whom I know of due to my professional commitments, has been thrown out of her home by her husband and in laws on the grounds that she practices Jadu-Tuna. After making a small research it  came to the knowledge that the courts are silent on this aspect. Implicitly these found nothing wrong with this kind of behavior of the husband.

However, it has never been the cause of divorce so far as my knowledge goes. 

It shall not be out of place to mention that sikhs have no personal code governing marriages and are governed by the Marriage acts prescribed for the Hindus. SGPC have not played any active role in this direction. Muslims have their personal Laws of  that are acceptable to Indian Courts.

The precise question is:

1.Do sikhs really believe in these superstitions?If no, then nothing should have happened to the lady who has been kicked out of the home,

and 

2. How to save the marriages involving these types of allegations that are not vehemently opposed by the Courts.? 


Needless to state that there is a mention in the Rehat Maryada that sikhs do not believe in these superstitions and should not follow it. Why then such things happen even in well educated families.?  Rehat Maryada is not accepted by the courts as well so far as defining of a sikh is concerned.

Just some personal curiosity to know of the opinion of the sangat out there.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 24, 2009)

Black magic is a furious word to instill a fear and respect amongst the masses. It is merely a control factor using fear. All cultures, old and new resort to this. With fear in mind, the level of belief is triggered to greater heights. There are pros and cons with regards to its use, just like hypnosis.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 25, 2009)

twinkle ji

Throwing people out of the house is pretty tough treatment. I wonder if matters had gotten out of hand after many a plea, request, warning. But Sikhs are instructed to avoid associating with those individuals who engage in such practices in the Sikh Rehat Maryada. This is covered in the Sikh Maryada. 

I certainly hope that the young woman has found shelter somewhere and can move on with her life. One question -- if the bridegroom's family was so fastidious about black arts, then how did this marriage go forward in the first place?

Lot's of unanswered questions.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Nov 25, 2009)

Twinkle Ji

Jadu Tuna practice is followed by Tantriks. They read some 'sidh mantar' which do effect to some extent their target. When you cannot impress other with your communicative skill, then this method is followed. But again these can goupto certain limits. Hindus Pandit were over confident in their sidh mantras and had convinced their kings that muslims invaders when ever come near their border with the power of their mantras they will be blinded but it didn't happen as gurbanis tells, ' koey mughal nahoaya andha' It is nothing but cheating. Being Guru kai sikh we should stay away from this.

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## AusDesi (Nov 25, 2009)

Black Magic can **** you up. I have seen it myself. 

However, contrary to the usual instead of the tantrik/Aghoree ripping us off, He actually fixed a lot of things for my family. 

This is my personal opinion though. If people don't want to believe it, thats their problem.


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 25, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> twinkle ji
> 
> Throwing people out of the house is pretty tough treatment. I wonder if matters had gotten out of hand after many a plea, request, warning. But Sikhs are instructed to avoid associating with those individuals who engage in such practices in the Sikh Rehat Maryada. This is covered in the Sikh Maryada.
> 
> ...



The case refd. to above is of  sikh families.The marriage took place in 2004. The girl has been deserted in January 2009.

The families are not at good terms and probably that is the root cause of the problem. In India the girls/wife's parents are supposed to  
remain sub-servient to the whims and fancies of the boy's family. It is a syndrome and sikhs are no exception to this. The superiority of the boy's parents is pretty well known in the civil society here. 

Both the families are well to do. The girl is a post Graduate and the boy is a Captain in a Private shipping company. He earns about 8500 USD/per month  for 8 months per year. The lady was working in a Bank at very handsome salary and she was asked to leave the job prior to the marriage and that she did. 

She has suffered sufficient loss by way of ruining her career as her educational qualification is rendered 'stale' on account of fast changing economic scenario and at present she does not have any earning potential. 

In the instant case the girl would get a handsome amount by way of Alimony in case Divorce is pressed for. That is known to the boy as well. Lot of mediation has already been done but the boy is adamant.

The story is moving on a well established pattern. Well if one does not like another , one can find hundred faults with that  person.

All that I wonder is that it has happened in a sikh family where the young man is seemingly a committed sikh as a 'sikh' i.e he has routine of doing 'Paath' regularly. If he can think on these lines I wonder what would be the fate of the other sikhs who visit Gurudwara only on Sundays and that also for a social gatherings and gossip.

Frankly speaking, I do not know if there is actually something called as Black Magic and if it can ever be proved. But things of this sort do happen and the victim suffers a jolt if things of this sort are alleged and forms the basis of separation.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Dec 3, 2009)

YouTube- BLACK MAGIC V's SIKHISM  - SIKH RELIGION


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Feb 6, 2010)

I am tempted to give an update on what is happening on this front to deal with some current issues that are being discussed in some threads like Hindus are the enemies of sikhs or how to reduce the Brahamanical ways from sikhi.

In the present case that I have stated in the first post, the latest development is that the father of the Girl [having a second daughter of marriageable age] has decided to marry the second daughter to a hindu [Gupta , the roka ceremony is already over and the marriage may take place on some auspicious day as per vedic Calenders etc,.]and after discussing with him the reason I find nothing wrong in his approach if his perspective is considered. If sikhs start believing in Jadu-tuna and start kicking the girls out of the house on this ground, I see a pitiable future for sikhi that shall remain confined to drawing room discussions and suggestions. 

If we are losing a girl from sikh family to a Hindu family, it will have its own repercussions, fairly serious too. Hindus may be our enemies but first of all we have to keep the fact in mind that we are ,sometimes, our own enemies. 

Unless we have a clean house we should not blame others from throwing mud.If a sikh is forced to marry her daughter to a non-sikh it is a pity. The poor person shall have to get the marriage solmenised as per Vedic ways that are full of rituals like pooja,havan and recitation of mantras and it shall not be attended to by many sikhs. A sikh gentleman is left in lurch by the sikhs themselves. What do you feel, as to who is wrong?[ A sikh or a Hindu]

Should sikhs not learn to maintain the sikhi themselves.?Should sikhs not be made responsible for what they are giving as a feed back to the society?

This case will be decided and after a time the judgement shall apear in major Law Journals here and abroad at many sites as well. This is how sikhi shall be projected to the out-side world that sikhs believe in superstitions that were put in cold store by Guru Sahibs.

Each and every sikh is a role model for the society so far as the projection of sikhi is concerned.In these troubled times we should be more cautious and should remain intact, that is the way I think that we can fight against the intrusions of Hinduism into sikhi. 

What do you think?


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Feb 10, 2010)

Gurmit Kaur said:


> _But things of this sort do happen and the victim suffers a jolt if things of this sort are alleged and forms the basis of separation.
> _
> Is the victim able to contest the allegation?  If she does,  I presume it would be a long arduous and expensive process so she has no way of clearing her name   against the allegation.
> 
> It seems to me like another case of daughter in law abuse, (India being a country cherishing the tradition of burning daughters-in-laws) She is after all a liability if she is not working.   Being asked to leave her job because of marriage  is gender discrimmation .  If there are children involved then it is really sad.




Yes, besides being arduous and expensive it causes lot of emotional disturbance and litigation fatigue that is so common on account of the system Indian courts that are so overloaded that these cannot give more than 2/3 minutes/per hearing and this result in dragging the cases to ,sometimes, ten year plus. Yes, it is doubtful that she will ever go a man who willfully throws a lady out of the house.Even if she is able to satisfy the court on this count she will still be left with a painful decision to go back to the family that has rejected her earlier.It will be her brave out look if she does. But in all probability, in my opinion, she would prefer permanent alimony than to make her life more miserable by contesting it for a long. I have suggested her that they should go in for mutual-consent divorce and settle the alimony out of the court.The family of the boy is also willing to part with a heavy amount than to go through the legal route. But the lady will have tough time to get out of the social stigma that is attached to the 'divorcee' I do not know the things out there in your country. But in India divorcee is not treated kindly.

That is the way the Almighty had planned the things for them. May she be blessed with the happiness she so much deserves!


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Feb 24, 2010)

As an latest update and to make the atmosphere of the forum light it is added that both sides have agreed to go in for mutual-consent divorce and alimony has been settled out of court on legally enforceable papers. Fifty percent of the amount has been paid by bank draft and the balance would be paid after the divorce is granted. The matter is being taken to Supreme court for Fast Track disposal within a month. 

May be both the parties get the relief by April end or so and the matter would be posted by PIL to Supreme court of India to come out with the concrete definition of Black Magic and also to ask GOI to frame some indicative rules/guidelines as to what should be treated as Black magic.

Shall post the developments at supreme court. 
*Moral of the story*

At many points sikhs are acting as their own enemies and that is worst than being killed by Taliban or by Muslims.


Chardi kala.


----------



## Randip Singh (Feb 25, 2010)

Black Magic is Mumbo Jumbo! :rofl!!:


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 25, 2010)

Taranjeet Singh ji

Thank you for the update. I agree that we can be our own worst enemies. I am not certain it is worse than the abuse by Taliban that we are witnessing currently. However, it is destructive of traditions and morale. It is not good.


----------

